# HID Xenon Conversion Kits, HID Xenon Lights and LED auto lights



## ledxenon (Nov 18, 2014)

Dear Sir or Madam,

Have a nice day!

We are manufacturer and supplier of HID xenon lights in Guangzhou, China.
We have all types and models of HID xenon bulb, HID ballast, HID xenon conversion kit, LED auto lights, LED offroad lightbar, LED police emergency lightbar, LED warning lights, LED strobe light, LED work light, LED driving light, LED car headlight with high quality, short delivery and best price.

Our website: www.gzbetto.com, if you are interested in our products, please you tell us, and then we will provide you our price list.

Thanks and best regards,

Mike Qiu


Minglan Technology Co., Limited

Website: http://www.gzbetto.com
Email: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: mike3511


----------

